# Hello coffee people! Long time lurker, first time poster..



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking around on these forums for a couple of weeks getting the best info on which machine and grinder to buy for home use. Apart from going on a barista course at Limini, I'm a complete newbie so your advice has been invaluable in me coming to my decision... As it stands I'm going to go for a Expobar Office Leva HX paired with the Mignon, which I feel is a solid enough set up for my skill level. But before purchasing I want to persuse the "For Sale" thread, and see if I can pick up a pre-loved bargain or two.... I'd better get posting!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I've got an expobar brewtus db in the for sale thread....oh and welcome.


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> I've got an expobar brewtus db in the for sale thread....oh and welcome.


Thank you!

I've had my head turned by another available machine and gone for that. But thanks for considering me!


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome Saveloy!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oi oi!

Post some pics of your mystery machine when you're up and running.


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys! Will do, hotmetal


----------

